# Fiancée/settlement visa APPENDIX 2 & VAF 4A/online application



## londontown (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm in the USA getting ready to marry in the UK and have been reading these excellent posts and have clear picture of what we need to do for the supporting documents. However I one question that I can’t seem to get straight in my head.

As well as the supporting documents, I need to print out APPENDIX 2 (VAF 4A DECEMBER 2013) form and fill it in by hand, print out the online application and bundle it all up and post to Sheffield, England.
However on APPENDIX 2 (VAF 4A DECEMBER 2013) it states in very big letters: “You MUST also complete and submit the main Personal Details Form (VAF4A). Failure to do so will delay your
application.” 
So the question is the online application that we print out the same as Personal Details Form (VAF4A) and therefore VAF4A not required? or do we need to fill that out as well?


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Since you are in the US and filing for your Fiancee visa from the US, you'll complete the online fiancee visa application form instead of the pdf version from the UKVI website. That application is for applications made from inside the UK. You'll print out your completed application off Visa4UK online after you've paid.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not inside UK, but for a few countries in which only paper application is possible, such as North Korea.


----------



## londontown (Apr 24, 2014)

sarahincos said:


> Since you are in the US and filing for your Fiancee visa from the US, you'll complete the online fiancee visa application form instead of the pdf version from the UKVI website. That application is for applications made from inside the UK. You'll print out your completed application off Visa4UK online after you've paid.


Thanks,
I see, so by 'pdf version from the UKVI website' you mean pdf of VAF 4A? sorry reask i just wanted to reafirm....


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Yup. You'll be doing yours online at https://www.visa4uk.fco.gov.uk/


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

The Appendix 2 doesn't require a signature and you've asked this on multiple threads.


----------



## ravibabu1408 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Sir,

Do i need to submit all my passport copies( page 1 to 32) for UK spouce dependent VISA

or is it enough first page and last page ?

Regards,
Ravi


----------

